# how to make your own false eyelashes?



## carandru (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I've always been a total DIY person and my latest project I've decided to undertake is making my own falsies!  I've already done some customizing to storebought lashes such as gluing on rhinestones and feathers.  This is really helpful b/c the more stuff unique the lashes, the more expensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol.

now, I'm beggining to wonder if I can just totally make lashes from scratch myself? I've been wanting to make some snowflake lashes and a few other crazy lashes that I haven't been able to find online.  I have a few ideas of where to start, but nothing that really seems like it will work.  Do any of you gurus/pro out there ever make your own falsies?  Or have any idea where to begin?  I know i saw that petrilude said he made some but he wouldn't say how, lol.

Alright, just searching for some ideas


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 23, 2009)

on model mayhem, there was a thread on this a few months back or try a makeup effects board.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Hey everyone,

I've always been a total DIY person and my latest project I've decided to undertake is making my own falsies! I've already done some customizing to storebought lashes such as gluing on rhinestones and feathers. This is really helpful b/c the more stuff unique the lashes, the more expensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.

now, I'm beggining to wonder if I can just totally make lashes from scratch myself? I've been wanting to make some snowflake lashes and a few other crazy lashes that I haven't been able to find online. I have a few ideas of where to start, but nothing that really seems like it will work. Do any of you gurus/pro out there ever make your own falsies? Or have any idea where to begin? I know i saw that petrilude said he made some but he wouldn't say how, lol.

Alright, just searching for some ideas _

 
If you're looking for materials to make with:

I would personally never use them as I would never use an animal product, but I am aware a lot of salons in the UK (Especially in Hoxton) are using mink hair lashes which come as single strands and small bunches. 

From what I have seen they are available in various curls and lengths. 

Due to them being of natural fibres they are also available in a multitude of colours.

They might be made from fur industry leftovers, I genuinely have no ideas on the origin of the fur.

Please post pics of those you have made though! I have never worn fake lashes as I always thought what you could buy in shops was either boring or tacky, it'd be nice to see something original. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're looking for something to lay the individual lashes/bits onto, it might be worth looking at medical adhesive tapes (they come in a variety of thicknessess and widths) they have strong adhesives and are sterile.

You'll need a scapel blade and VERY steady hands, and probably tweezers.


----------

